# Rodeogirl's herd journey



## rodeogirl (Feb 20, 2017)

1. What state/Province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
From Lovell, Wyoming. We have a population of about 3000 so not that small of a town. I'm is pretty much on the foot of the big horn mountains and it also a desert so in the summer it's hot and dry the times we don't get rain and when we do its not that bad. On the winter it's cold and normally we get a good amount of snow but the last 2 years have been unusually warm and dry.
2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
I'm a single mother of a "helpful" little boy and a awesome boyfriend.

3. How would you define your farm?
I don't have a frame right now.

4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Build my Self-sufficient ranch

5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I have helped my family build a huge garage and shed. My plan is to buy land and build mu own house.

6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
nope not at all but I want to learn.

7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I have always wanted to ranch

8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
It will be an occupation.

9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I know I have a lot to learn.

10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
I don't think there is one.

11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Yes I have gone through some hard times and has help from the community and would like to return the favor

12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
the mountains

13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
No but I want to learn

14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I make a few things and I will teach anyone that asks.

15. Can you have legally livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
I believe we can have chicken and rabbits in town but I can't at my house.

16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
Ya wood

17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
I love gardening and I will grow anything I can.

18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
I love fishing but I use bait I'm pretty sure explosive is illegal here.

19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City? Country?
I live in town in a trailer park so I have about 24' x 8'.

20. Are you a Novice, Technician, General, Advanced? ARRL?
Nape

21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
I'm good with most animals always have been and there is a lot I want to learn.

22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
I dropped out of college it was a waste of my time and money.

23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
I can do some wood work but my step dad has his own company and douse about everything.

24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Ya I am if I can it will be all I use.

25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Up north fork just outside of Yellowstone but I will never be able to afford it.

26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
I don't right now but I will use it for both.

27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
No idea

28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
yes

29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
Yes I love to cook and bake just if I could get my boyfriend to do the dishes for me I would cook and bake more.

30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
my best experience was probably when I started riding and my worst has been every time I have gotten kicked throne head butted and trampled but I have learned from each experience.

31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
yes I want to.

32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
not many at this point.

33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
I can

34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
I would like to have a wind turbine for a water pump.

35 What is on your to do list?
buy property.

36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
no I haven't but I would like to.

37. In what do you trust?
In god I trust and my guns

38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
yes I do

39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 21, 2017)

so I don't have any livestock yet but I'm doing my research now so when I do get in a position to get livestock I will have less prep to do. I know I'm going to get Chicken, duck, turkey, pigs, sheep, cows, rabbits, and I'm a horse person so of course horses.
I'm on the fence about goats I have a love hate relationship with them. I can really use them on the self-sufficient ranch I'm planning on building but they seam to be the only animal that has a problem with my son. so if I do end up getting goats I need  to get a more docile breed.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 21, 2017)

Glad ya have started a "Journal", and it sounds like ya will have quite a bit to keep us up-to-date with and plenty of pics to post too...
My suggestion, for now, is to start out with what you are most comfortable and experienced with...that way ya can get things set-up, and divert your attention elsewhere setting up other areas for the others you wish to have and learn about. That way ya can get your "Cycle and Routine" down and will have the time to spend on something new, that ya have to figure out and do research on. This would also, give ya more time to learn what ya can about the new animals and the breed that sounds like it suits what ya are looking for...that way your not having to live, learn, and raise someone else's "Choice and Suggestion", just to find out that the animal doesn't "Fit" into your plans, and ya have to put up with it or get rid of it...which can be difficult depending on the animal and problem.
This also would allow you to watch the predator activity and pressure. The more animals, and kinds of animals will draw the attention of different predators, especially there in Wy. A hungry predator will come out during the day for an easy meal. It is better to be prepared, than it is to be "Overwhelmed". Climate can change breed preference too, so take some time, and don't rush into a bunch of something, just cause ya think ya want it....be flexible.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm planning on starting out with about 20 acers and go from there


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 21, 2017)

The reason for me saying such is, when we started out on our 20acres, we started with just the goats...and then added the chickens and ducks. When it would've been much easier to start with the birds first, then get the goats. The birds pretty much take care of themselves, but the goats take more time each day....especially checking for any signs or physical issues, and they are demanding...vocally...of your Attention regularly. I wasn't prepared at the beginning, and now I am playing "Catch-Up" trying to get things done. If your children are afraid of goats, then I would hold off a bit and let them get comfortable with some they aren't. As they grow some, they will overcome that fear and be less intimidated by them.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 21, 2017)

I will most likely start with chickens and a couple beef cows, and a horse or two. My son isn't afraid of goats its just all the goats he has been around so far have tried attacking him. so if I do get goats I will probably get smaller goats that would be easer for him to handle. considering he will be responsible for helping with the animals.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 21, 2017)

We have pygmies and just love them....but, have thought of some of the mini breeds. Mini Lamanchas are catching my eye, but have a bit longer before I can think of actually getting them.
What breed of cows?....meat and milk?


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 21, 2017)

I grew up around black angus and Herford so I'll stick with those at first. I might get a jersey or Holstein for milk


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 21, 2017)

The only chickens that I have are Golden Laced Wyandottes, and we are really satisfied with them so far. We have had RIRs in the past, but wanted something different. Thinking of getting a few of another kind too.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 21, 2017)

I want to get some good dual-purpose birds


----------



## rodeogirl (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow its been a wile since I've been on here. To be honest I forgot about it. But my plans have changed a bit I'm probably going to start with 12 acres unless I can find cheap land. I'm planning on starting off with about a dozen chickens that would give me a good start on the amount of eggs my son and I use. I may even get some rabbits for meat. Then work into the bigger live stock.  
I'm also really big on the idea of all the animals I get need to have more than one purpose. For example I can use chickens for the obvious meat and eggs but I can also use the feathers for down blankets and sell them to fly fishermen.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2017)

Khaki Campbell ducks will out lay the chickens, and serve those same purposes, too. It would also give ya a variety in the freezer to choose from...they lay when chickens slow way down in the colder temps and less daylight hours. They don't demand a very big structure and eat the same pellets the chickens do. It's good to hear from ya again...and just how could ya forget about all of us here?....


----------



## rodeogirl (Oct 23, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Khaki Campbell ducks will out lay the chickens, and serve those same purposes, too. It would also give ya a variety in the freezer to choose from...they lay when chickens slow way down in the colder temps and less daylight hours. They don't demand a very big structure and eat the same pellets the chickens do. It's good to hear from ya again...and just how could ya forget about all of us here?....


I will look in to the ducks I might end up getting both. I'm sorry for forgetting about yall but I got a little cought up with the self-sufficient threads and started a second job so it's a little hectic at my house right now.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 23, 2017)

Awww....Life does go on, that's for sure....ya wouldn't feel welcomed back if I didn't give ya a little grief over it...
Having raised 4 daughters I surely understand being busy. I just wanted to give ya something to think about...some eat duck and some don't...I like it and sure do like having them. I hope things turn out real well for ya. How's the little man, by the way?


----------



## rodeogirl (Oct 23, 2017)

I havent had the pleasure of eating duck uet but I can't wait to try it (I'm game for about anything). 


CntryBoy777 said:


> How's the little man, by the way?


He's being a little monster. He just turned 4 and got a little spoiled for about a week. So now he thinks he can have anything now. But other than that he is doing just fine.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 24, 2017)

I agree with @CntryBoy777's suggestion to start with chickens, they are very easy and take almost no time daily. I haven't done ducks even though we have a pond behind the barn simply because I don't want to deal with winter water. The chickens have a 5 gallon "cooler" with a heater in it and a pump to continuously circulate it through a pipe with nipples. All I do is add a gallon or two of water every so often. 

In fact I just completed a project suggested by @CntryBoy777 for having a reasonably large water source in the barn for the alpacas rather than having to carry it down from the kitchen every morning. All they need is clean water in a heated bucket so getting that "locally" will make things easier, especially when there is snow or ice on the path down. Keeping open water for ducks Oct/Nov through March/April would be a challenge. They would be great fun the rest of the year though


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 24, 2017)

We don't put the pool out for the ducks below 30°, and have a 3gal drinking bucket we put warm water in 2-3 times during the day depending on temps...I don't deal with ice very much and the ducks do just fine without the pool until warmer temps come....they will eat snow....


----------



## Bruce (Oct 24, 2017)

My heated rain barrel isn't big enough for alpaca AND duck water! Do you change it 3 times daily because the get it dirty?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 24, 2017)

No, only when it is cold enough to freeze...a duck only has clean water when ya change it and they mucky it up immediately....


----------



## rodeogirl (Oct 25, 2017)

So my goals for me getting my own property has changed a bit. 
So these are my revised goals
By at least 12 acres of landBuild tiny house or buy trailer house from one of my friends
Build small barn and feed shedBuild a 2 bedroom plus Loft cabin and rent out the trailer house for extra income or sell. Or if built tiny house uses for camper when my little boy does fair
Build large mechanical shed
Build a large house
Build large barn
I am wanting to start this in 5 years.


----------



## rodeogirl (Oct 29, 2017)

So my little man and I went to a Halloween party with some friends and I just realized that he's a little ladies man. Look at this face


 I'm going to have problems with girls wen he's older. 
Then when we got back home one of my girl friends and I went to the bar for a couple drinks and a few games of darts. It was a fun night.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 29, 2017)

rodeogirl said:


> So my goals for me getting my own property has changed a bit.
> So these are my revised goals
> By at least 12 acres of landBuild tiny house or buy trailer house from one of my friends
> Build small barn and feed shedBuild a 2 bedroom plus Loft cabin and rent out the trailer house for extra income or sell. Or if built tiny house uses for camper when my little boy does fair
> ...


Take it from someone who has gone the "build it as I get to that point' route..
IMO, it's less expensive in the long run to just buy a place with those end goals already built and in place.


----------



## rodeogirl (Oct 29, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Take it from someone who has gone the "build it as I get to that point' route..
> IMO, it's less expensive in the long run to just buy a place with those end goals already built and in place.


I will most likely end up buying a place with buildings all ready in place. I know how expensive it is hell one of my friends has had plans to build a indoor riding arena on this property for the past 6 years. And makes in a month what i make in a year. But the goals keep me motivated and what I save up I can always put towards livestock


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 29, 2017)

yup... no doubt about it, he's a handsome lad.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 29, 2017)

rodeogirl said:


> So my little man and I went to a Halloween party with some friends and I just realized that he's a little ladies man. Look at this faceView attachment 39741 I'm going to have problems with girls wen he's older.
> Then when we got back home one of my girl friends and I went to the bar for a couple drinks and a few games of darts. It was a fun night.


Those beautiful blue eyes will pull in the girls.


----------



## rodeogirl (Oct 30, 2017)

So at my little man's preschool they aren't aloud to celebrate the holidays. This is the teachers way of getting around the rule


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 30, 2017)

That is a pretty smart way to do it.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 30, 2017)

OK... Rant time



Spoiler: The evils of society we endure



Isn't it great that we have to "lie" about what and why we're doing things? And we start teaching the kids that this is the "right" thing to do at such a young age now too. It's paramount that we be politically correct for fear that we may have and hold different beliefs from someone else. Not that we're holding them from practicing their personal beliefs, but that we can't practice ours for fear of upsetting them. Sorry, but it pisses me off. We can't even say Merry Christmas anymore... we're supposed to say happy holidays. HUMBUG! (<---that's PC for BS)



P.S. I'm glad that your little one gets to dress up for Halloween.


----------

